# FNG Reporting In



## LoneRider (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello There,

 I've been active (in varying degrees due to military (Navy) service) in the Martial Arts for almost 13 years. I attempted to become a US Marine Corps officer, but was not selected. A brief summary on my Martial Arts experience: 

 - Tae Kwon Do (Age 11-14)
 Long Absence from MA but was an active baseball player, track/cross country athlete till age 19
 - Boxing as a 132 lbs./145 lbs. (Age 19-21) 
 Ran half marathons and played Field Ball (a violent hybrid of football, lacrosse and soccer played with a soccer ball from age 21-22)
 - Wing Chun from age 21-24

 I keep in shape onboard the ship by using the small gym we have, but because of an inspection we took all our stuff off. I've been keeping in shape using the jump rope, and all sorts of body weight activities. I'm determined not to become a fat bastard like 75% of my fellow officers onboard. 

 On the personal front I'm trying to switch my commission to the Army either this year, or failing that, transfer to the US Army National Guard (FL) when my hitch in the Navy expires. 

 I'm considering taking up Muay Thai at some point, but I'm concerned I'd be too old. (I'd be between the ages of 25-28 by that timeframe). Is 25-28 too old to take up Muay Thai? 

 Regards,

 LoneRider


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome! You've had a broad range of experiences. Give Muay Thai a shot--you'll be fine!


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome, LoneRider!

What kind of ship are you on?  There is a tv show coming on soon about an aircraft carrier:

http://www.pbs.org/weta/carrier/

Only 9 days away.  Thank you for your service to our country.

28 years old is still young!  At that age, you can still do anything that a teenager can do!


----------



## LoneRider (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm on a frigate, one of the Navy's smaller ship types.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  I spent time on the Nassau and the Paul Foster as a US Marine back in the late 80s and early 90s.  Enjoy the board.


----------



## Drac (Apr 18, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome Lone Wolf...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome to MT



LoneRider said:


> Is 25-28 too old to take up Muay Thai?


 
No

And there is a rather strong (rather serious) Sanshou (Sanda) presence in Florida you might want to look into as well.


----------



## LoneRider (Apr 18, 2008)

Really? After I'm thru with the Navy and having joined the Army National Guard, I'm hoping to settle in the Orlando area.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2008)

LoneRider said:


> Really? After I'm thru with the Navy and having joined the Army National Guard, I'm hoping to settle in the Orlando area.


 
Well if yo are looking for Sanshou or Muay Thai in Florida FSMT is a good place to start your search.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 18, 2008)

Greetings LoneRider,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## wrc619 (Apr 20, 2008)

Another Navy guy.  Good deal.  I just started Kempo at the ripe young age of 27.  Honor, Courage, Commitment, Sir!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome at the martial table, *LoneRider*.  There's a panoply of good advice and knowledge to be had from the members here - enjoy .


----------



## SeanKerby (Apr 21, 2008)

There is a Gracie Barra in Jax. Also Kirk Woodall did have a Tae Kwon Do school somewhere in the area. Can't speak about Orlando as my info is SEVERLY outdated. Either way...SEMPER FI!!!!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## LoneRider (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the warm reception guys. I've already noticed this forum's a cut above other MA forums I've lurked about before. There's no bashing of styles or flame wars or anything of that sort. I'm lucky to have found this forum.


----------



## Kacey (May 25, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

You're never too old - and way younger than some of my TKD students; I have one who started at 40, who's on track to test for his BB in November (he's 44 now).


----------



## LoneRider (May 25, 2008)

My father's in his fifties and he still retains a lot of his Kyokushin Kai knowhow. He doesn't go about breaking open the tops of beer bottles bare handed like he used to do when he was younger, but he can still do it. 

 I'm hoping to go into Pankration/MMA (which style I choose) in about seven years after honing my striking game (Muay Thai) and ground game (Brazilian Jiu Jitsu). I'd say I'd probably be primarily a sprawl and brawaler as I've got a fairly varied striking background. I wonder if that's a good idea given my background? Any thoughts?


----------

